# My style



## Toriya

I think I found my style. I will begin with the collection of fish in the sea. Drew impressed after diving. New style lies not only in plot, but also in technology. Using a mixture of acrylic with different mediums, pastes and other materials.
1. "Calm", acrylic, structural paste, glitter, canvas 40x40 designer
2. "Fish in the sea" 20x40 canvas designer, acrylic
3. "Dolphins of the world", 40x100 on canvas, acrylic, structural paste


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh they are lovely all three of them. I think I like the middle one best. That touch of bright red just brings the whole picture to life. I love the texturing you are doing. These are really great.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Awesome work ...

D


----------



## leighann

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Toriya

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Awesome work ...
> 
> D





leighann said:


> Beautiful!!!





TerryCurley said:


> Oh they are lovely all three of them. I think I like the middle one best. That touch of bright red just brings the whole picture to life. I love the texturing you are doing. These are really great.


Thank you very much for the nice comments! Soon I will expand this collection, because on Saturday I'm flying over the sea to Egypt for new experiences.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Have a safe and enjoyable trip!

D


----------



## Toriya

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Have a safe and enjoyable trip!
> 
> D


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cluiche teanga

Very unique and alluring.


----------



## artemisartemis

Oh, it's really beautiful, I love the left


----------



## Erilia

It's so nice, beautiful and calming, I particularly like "Dolphins of the world", the way the background ocean looks like, it feel like it has no end, like it just continues and continues... you get what I lol, it's really a favorite, it's really cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## FanKi

Yep, Dolphins of the world is definitely my favourite, but they are all awesome! Incredible work!


----------



## Toriya

cluiche teanga said:


> Very unique and alluring.





artemisartemis said:


> Oh, it's really beautiful, I love the left





Erilia said:


> It's so nice, beautiful and calming, I particularly like "Dolphins of the world", the way the background ocean looks like, it feel like it has no end, like it just continues and continues... you get what I lol, it's really a favorite, it's really cool, thanks for sharing


Thank you, I'm so pleased! Look my new beach etudes acrylic. I recently brought back from holiday in Egypt. Each of them drew about 1 hour. The time was evening, because the day was very hot.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice work.. and welcome back!


----------



## TerryCurley

Great picture Toriya. I like the last one the best. Can't really say why, I just do.

Welcome back, you were missed. Hope you had a great time in Egypt.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Egypt, way cool! They are all pretty, I like the one in the middle.


----------



## FanKi

Woooho, so great stuff!

2nd one is so magnific!


----------



## Toriya

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Nice work.. and welcome back!





TerryCurley said:


> Great picture Toriya. I like the last one the best. Can't really say why, I just do.
> 
> Welcome back, you were missed. Hope you had a great time in Egypt.





Susan Mulno said:


> Egypt, way cool! They are all pretty, I like the one in the middle.





FanKi said:


> Woooho, so great stuff!
> 
> 2nd one is so magnific!


Thank you very much! Terry, I really loved in Egypt. I spent 10 unforgettable days and received a lot of pleasant experiences, especially from the sea. The red sea is the most beautiful! I Want to paint all the fish that I saw under water. I came up with names for these etudies. What do You think? 1. Turquoise noon. 2. Peach island. 3. A gentle evening.


----------



## Toriya

This picture is one of unusual. Because the picture with mirrors. The reality looks quite different. It's a train in the subway tunnel. "Fear" acrylic, structural paste, mirror, canvas 50x60.


----------



## TerryCurley

Now that picture is unique. I can honestly say that I prefer your other pictures much more than this one, but everyone has different tastes so maybe this one speaks to a different audience.


----------



## Toriya

TerryCurley said:


> Now that picture is unique. I can honestly say that I prefer your other pictures much more than this one, but everyone has different tastes so maybe this one speaks to a different audience.


I agree, this picture is not all understand. But I like this idea, because she's weird)))


----------



## Erilia

I really like your "Fear" painting, I love the idea that the headlights are mirror, really an awesome work


----------



## FanKi

Weird, but cool


----------

